

Be notified as soon as Google Chrome for Linux is available - mmmurf
http://www.google.com/chrome/intl/en/linux.html

======
kentosi
Mac version:

<http://www.google.com/chrome/intl/en/mac.html>

------
Herring
I'm sure it'll be all over slashdot/digg, maybe HN too

~~~
redorb
yeah I was just thinking why people care to know about something before it is
released doesn't that just build anticipation? - trust me when it comes you
won't miss it

